# ¡Fenixpollo casi un mil ya!



## VenusEnvy

Pollito: Oh, how I miss your steamy little chicken!   

With or without the chicken, your presence here has been a treasure. I have enjoyed our conversations through PM, and still enjoy them in the English forum.
Congratulations on achieving almost one thousand posts!


Pollito: ¡Oh, cómo extraño tu pollito caliente!   

Pues, con o sin el pollo, tu presencia aquí ha estado un tesoro. He disfrutado nuestras conversaciones por PM, y todavía las disfruto en el foro de Inglés.
¡Felicitaciones por alcanzar casi un mil mensajes!


----------



## Rayines

Fenixpollo: Debo apurarme a ser una de las primeras (bueno, la segunda!) en felicitarte!! Por tus atinadas respuestas, y por tu humor. Sigue por otros mil!!


----------



## Swettenham

Fenixpollo, profesor tan experimentado, gracias por la ayuda y espera más preguntas fastidiosas de tu amigo, este profesorcito.


----------



## alc112

Congratulations, Michael!!!
I also enjoy our conversation and now I'm going to add you in msn. Thank oyu very much for your help. Sos un capo!!


			
				Nicole said:
			
		

> Pollito: ¡Oh, cómo extraño tu pollito caliente!


Sorry, It was my fault.


----------



## Eugin

Ahora sí!!!!

*It´s the right time to congratulate you, Michael!!!! You have just reached your first 1000s!!!*


*You are indeed one of the most prolific members in this forum!! (and a real fast one too!!!!)*. *Thanks so much for your knowledge and the time you spend here helping others (me included!!!)*

** 

*What are you going to have to celebrate this special occasion? a roasted chicken or some bbq?* *Bon Apetitte!!!*


*For 10 1.000s posts more!!! *
** 

*All of my gratitude and acknowledgment to you, the most famous chicken of all Phoenix!!!*
** 
*MICHAEL ROCKS!!!*
** 
*XOXO!*


----------



## libre

Yo también me uno a la felicitación... Pero mas que felicitarte a ti... Me felicito por ser tan afortunada en conocerte y poder compartir contigo no solo en los foros... sino una valiosa amistad....

Cuidate siempre y sigue animando, enseñando, corrigiendo y haciendonos mejorar

Un beso...

Coco.


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades Fenixpollo!​I (and all of us!) appreaciate your enthusiasm, your desire to help... and the knowledge you bring to our forums!

An applause,
LN


----------



## Phryne

* MICHEAL:*​ *
A parte de las tantas verdades que ya te han dicho, qué más queda por decir?  

... es un enorme placer poder compartir este espacio con vos!!!

* *!!!FELICITACIONES!!!*​


----------



## fenixpollo

Venus said:
			
		

> Pollito: Oh, how I miss your steamy little chicken! ¡Oh, cómo extraño tu pollito caliente!


 *For those of you that missed it, my first avatar was a steaming-hot roasted chicken.  Para Ustedes que se lo perdieron, mi primer avatar fue un pollo rostizado sacando vapor.*


			
				Eugin said:
			
		

> *What are you going to have to celebrate this special occasion? a roasted chicken or some bbq?*


 *I'm not going to eat chicken -- I am the chicken!  *

*Instead, I'm going to celebrate with tacos de lengua (onion, cilantro, lime...) and a Negra Modelo. Mmmm. ..... **~ .. (droolie face)*

*Thanks for your kind words, one and all. Thanks for your support, your corrections, your playfulness and everything else you have done to welcome me into this little online community.*

*Michael, "El Pollo"*


----------



## meili

Will wait for your 1, 000 more.
*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## ILT

Mr. Pollo, or should be Sr. Chicken?   
*
 Congratulations* for reaching this milestone, and thanks for your insightful and helpful collaborations.


----------



## blue

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Oh, cómo extraño tu pollito caliente!


Tuve que leer eso 2 veces  ...la primera me dejó con la boca abierta 


 Felicidades FenixPoll*o  *


----------



## Philippa

*¡¡Fenixidades, Señor Pollo!!  *​  

At this exact moment we both have 1026 posts......and in 10 minutes time all I will be able to see is the dust as you zoom away in front of me!!  

Thanks and congrats
Love Philippa


----------



## beatrizg

¡Yo también te felicito por tu valioso aporte!


----------



## funnydeal

¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades y también muchas gracias  Fenixpollo !!!​


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Gracias Sr. Pollo!

* 
Pues hombre, muy bien hecho.   You add a lot to the forums.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Like an Angel

*Thank you for always being so "Ready and Willing" to help us!!! Congratulations!!!!!  *


_


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		


			¡Oh, cómo extraño tu pollito caliente! 

Click to expand...

_


			
				blue said:
			
		

> Tuve que leer eso 2 veces  ...la primera me dejó con la boca abierta


A mi también


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!!


----------

